# Screendesign in diversen Farben zur auswahl stellen.



## AWD WEB (11. Januar 2011)

Hallo

ich habe nach einer lösung in Google gesucht wie man am besten ein Screendesign dem user in verschiedenen farben zur auswahl anzeigen lassen kann. 

Meine Frage ist:  gibt es ein code schnippsel für sowas oder muss man alles einzeln bearbeiten****

ein beispiel hierzu was ich meine http://themeforest.net/item/narm-ht...corporate-business/full_screen_preview/150280


----------



## itseit (11. Januar 2011)

Wenn du ein CMS/Blog verwendest gibt es dafür sicherlich ein passendes Plugin.

Für eine einfache Seite benötigst du einfach unterschiedliche CSS Dateien, vielleicht hilft dir auch http://stealwp.com/theme-chooserchanger-php-script/ weiter.

Tobi


----------



## AWD WEB (11. Januar 2011)

danke dir ich glaube das ist sowas. muss mir das mal anschauen


----------

